# Frogs & Toads > Mantella & Other Mantellidae > Gallery for Mantellidae >  My Golden Mantellas

## TerrariumExtension

I recently acquired three Golden Mantellas. I could watch these guys for hours.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7E4x...5pW0vhn-S_De6A

----------


## Paul

They are beautiful!

----------

